# Todmorden Loops



## Garz (27 Feb 2011)

Just noticed this cropping up soon.

Just stole this text from a similar post and amended the detail




:


Is anyone else signed up for the 'Todmorden Loops'' on 13th Mar? I know it starts in ColinJ's stamping ground.


----------



## Fiona N (27 Feb 2011)

Nah - I'm hoping to do the Boroughbridge 200 that Sunday - a lot flatter


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2011)

I had a guess what the 3 loops might be, and I was pretty much right. The thing is, the organiser might well have a problem! One of the loops goes out over Widdop road which is shortly going to be subject to a road closure for new water mains to be laid. 

Ok - I've just checked. Pedestrian access will be provided past the works, so bikes can at least be walked through.

It's a pretty tough little collection of hilly roads is that! It is the kind of thing I'd do if I was fit, but I'm not going to be fit enough to enjoy the event in just two weeks time! If you fancy a hilly challenge in this area though, I'd say that is a good one.

There are some long steady climbs and some short steep ones and everything in between too. There are even one or two that I haven't taken forum rides over yet! There is one short steep climb at the back of Tod railway station that I've never ridden, everything else I have at one time or another, most of it many times.

Another thing - the event's AUK page reckons it is a 100km event. The gpx route file makes it 112 km which is a bit of a difference!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2011)

Fiona N said:


> Nah - I'm hoping to do the Boroughbridge 200 that Sunday - a lot flatter




ooohhhh me too. see you there maybe?


----------



## Svendo (28 Feb 2011)

I can't do this one, I'm working. Seems to be a theme so far this year. Either weather or work have kept me from events and forum rides. But the road closure starts today so I think as a route planning service to us all ColinJ should check passability for bikes. 

Actually I've two days off and plan to go riding on both of them so I guess I should go and have a look. Have to say from the notice on Calderdale council's website I'm none the wiser as to where the closure actually is, not knowing where edge hay ropad is or widdop quarry for that matter.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2011)

Svendo said:


> I can't do this one, I'm working. Seems to be a theme so far this year. Either weather or work have kept me from events and forum rides. But the road closure starts today so I think as a route planning service to us all ColinJ should check passability for bikes.
> 
> Actually I've two days off and plan to go riding on both of them so I guess I should go and have a look. Have to say from the notice on Calderdale council's website I'm none the wiser as to where the closure actually is, not knowing where edge hay ropad is or widdop quarry for that matter.


I think I _will_ ride up there if the weather is okay one day this week. Shaun said that he might be doing a ride with PaulB. If so, I might join them and go and check it out.

There was a big fuss about the road closure on the front page of the Hebden Bridge Times last week. How parents will have to do a 20 mile detour to drive their kids to school in Colden, and the same to pick them up in the afternoon. The water company is making a £350 payment to each family affected by the closure. I think the families could walk their children past the works and use the money to pay for a minibus or taxi to ferry them to and from the school. It's only a couple of miles

The closure is at the Heptonstall end of Widdop Road. I think the water company are cutting off the water supply from Gorple Reservoir to Widdop Road, and establishing a new pipeline from Heptonstall.


----------



## Garz (28 Feb 2011)

Svendo said:


> But the road closure starts today so I think as a route planning service to us all ColinJ should check passability for bikes.


----------



## trio25 (1 Mar 2011)

It's on my maybe list, would have to sort out a geared bike though.


----------



## Svendo (1 Mar 2011)

Been up there today, the closure at the moment is from the Heptostall end to the Gisburn Mill car park ( couple of miles if that) I got through on the bike no trouble, just slowing where large parked vehicles were blocking most of the road. The section they were actually working on has a narrow (30 cms) trench for the pipe so there room to get past.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2011)

Svendo said:


> Been up there today, the closure at the moment is from the Heptostall end to the Gisburn Mill car park ( couple of miles if that) I got through on the bike no trouble, just slowing where large parked vehicles were blocking most of the road. The section they were actually working on has a narrow (30 cms) trench for the pipe so there room to get past.


Saves me bothering!  

That'd be the National Trust car park on Widdop Road above _*Gibson*_ Mill.


----------



## Garz (1 Mar 2011)

Always the one with steadfast precision Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2011)

Garz said:


> Always the one with steadfast precision Colin!


A.K.A. - _pedant! _


----------



## Svendo (2 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Saves me bothering!
> 
> That'd be the National Trust car park on Widdop Road above _*Gibson*_ Mill.




Yup, just testing


----------



## trio25 (8 Mar 2011)

I've entered! It's nearly full so is anyone else going to be there?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2011)

trio25 said:


> I've entered! It's nearly full so is anyone else going to be there?


I definitely w... ...on't be! I'm too big and unfit for that selection of hills at the moment, but I hope you have a good time.


We rode back along Widdop Road on Sunday and it seems that they are only working on the road works during normal working hours. They'd filled in the trench down the centre of the road and the heavy plant was parked in the National Trust car park mentioned by Svendo above.


----------



## Svendo (8 Mar 2011)

There are also road works on Todmorden Hill, which Dog House Lane goes up on the start of one loop. I went up or down all the roads on the Hill last week on a Tuesday and even though they all had road closed signs they were all passable. There are 4 and a half passable road bike routes up if you include Pexwood Road-Stones Road-Stones Lane (with a slight bridle way bit in the middle). There were fresh patches of tarmac on Dog House Lane and they were half way through replacing the cattle grid outside the Country Friend Pub at the top, where you go straight on (although the directions describe it as a right turn). Other than having to use the gate then there were no actual obstructions. I'm at work but have a good ride!


----------



## Beaker39 (14 Mar 2011)

Don't know if anyone on here did this but wondered how it compares to others? Reason being I did this yesterday and it nearly killed me especially the very first hill that touched 20% and was at least 1 mile long with cold legs. Then for the next 70 miles it didn't get any easier. I think the Garmins in our little group measured just under 9000ft of climbing at the finish.

Everything still hurts, but apparently it is character building however the didn't specify what type of character it was building.


----------



## trio25 (14 Mar 2011)

Probably the hardest Audax I've done as far as hills go! I was glad I had rode their so had warm legs for the first hill.

Strangely enjoyable though!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2011)

Beaker39 said:


> Don't know if anyone on here did this but wondered how it compares to others? Reason being I did this yesterday and it nearly killed me especially the very first hill that touched 20% and was at least 1 mile long with cold legs. Then for the next 70 miles it didn't get any easier. I think the Garmins in our little group measured just under 9000ft of climbing at the finish.
> 
> Everything still hurts, but apparently it is character building however the didn't specify what type of character it was building.


It's the kind of thing I did round here when I was fit, and it's the kind of thing that I don't do anywhere now I'm not! 

Actually, I do about 1 loop's worth at a time these days. I have done all of that route before at different times except for the first climb at the back of the station.

Yes, they are some tough little beauties there!


----------



## OvertheHill (14 Mar 2011)

trio25 said:


> Probably the hardest Audax I've done as far as hills go! I was glad I had rode their so had warm legs for the first hill.
> 
> Strangely enjoyable though!



Was that you we were chatting to at the end (the North Cheshire Clarion guys)? If so it's probably my blog you read. And then did you ride back up over the top towards Bacup!!!? Total respect!


----------



## trio25 (15 Mar 2011)

Yes it was me, I didn't read your blog but have just added it to my RSS reader. 

Yes I did ride home via Bacup, didn't fancy the busy roads through Rochdale....


----------

